# Flamenco Guitar



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Do any of you play Flamenco guitar?


----------



## darksider (Nov 4, 2007)

I had already been playing steel string for 20 years when I was seduced by flamenco a few years back. I dedicated myself to studying it exclusively for almost 2 years, and ended up VERY humbled  IMO, if you want to develop past spanish-sounding scales, developing proper techniques (picado, rasgueado, pulgar etc) that can be "scaled up" for speed and power without injury requires a very dedicated and structured approach. I personally found it very hard to reprogram 20 years of steel string techniques and ultimately decided that I did not want to lose all my repertoire and make fundamental changes to the way I play. These days, I'm back to steel string fingerstyle exclusively but I'm still very much a fan of the genre.

Are you currently studying, or thinking of getting started?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This guy does,..... tries,.... sort of,...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Wine&Vinyl said:


> I had already been playing steel string for 20 years when I was seduced by flamenco a few years back. I dedicated myself to studying it exclusively for almost 2 years, and ended up VERY humbled  IMO, if you want to develop past spanish-sounding scales, developing proper techniques (picado, rasgueado, pulgar etc) that can be "scaled up" for speed and power without injury requires a very dedicated and structured approach. I personally found it very hard to reprogram 20 years of steel string techniques and ultimately decided that I did not want to lose all my repertoire and make fundamental changes to the way I play. These days, I'm back to steel string fingerstyle exclusively but I'm still very much a fan of the genre.
> 
> Are you currently studying, or thinking of getting started?


No but I appreciate the genre as well. The guy in the video studied for a number of years with an internationally known flamenco performer.


----------



## darksider (Nov 4, 2007)

Right on. Who are some of your favorite players/singers? Paco was my gateway into the deep well of flamenco. There are and have been SO MANY great players in the genre over the years. And as much as I enjoy traditional and modern solo flamenco guitar, I find cante accompaniment much more interesting and exciting. My favorite player for overall swagger has to be Moraito (RIP)


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yea, @Steadfastly. who are some of your favourite flamenco players? I'd absolutely love to know more


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Wine&Vinyl said:


> Right on. Who are some of your favorite players/singers? Paco was my gateway into the deep well of flamenco. There are and have been SO MANY great players in the genre over the years. And as much as I enjoy traditional and modern solo flamenco guitar, I find cante accompaniment much more interesting and exciting. My favorite player for overall swagger has to be Moraito (RIP)


You're asking me for names? I love the Eagles and have to search my memory to remember the names of the players. The only one I can come up with quickly is Joe Walsh. I've never been great with actors and musicians names. They are not that important to me, I guess.


----------



## darksider (Nov 4, 2007)

Well yes, but I was referring to flamenco players and singers!

For anyone who is interested in checking out some real flamenco, I suggest this very interesting series of videos on youtube posted by Tao Ruspoli called Flamenco Bohemio. There is raw footage of some of the greats and lesser known players and singers - here's an example:


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> Yea, @Steadfastly. who are some of your favourite flamenco players?





Steadfastly said:


> I love the Eagles


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

No, but I wish I could.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Wine&Vinyl said:


> I had already been playing steel string for 20 years when I was seduced by flamenco a few years back. I dedicated myself to studying it exclusively for almost 2 years, and ended up VERY humbled  IMO, if you want to develop past spanish-sounding scales, developing proper techniques (picado, rasgueado, pulgar etc) that can be "scaled up" for speed and power without injury requires a very dedicated and structured approach. I personally found it very hard to reprogram 20 years of steel string techniques and ultimately decided that I did not want to lose all my repertoire and make fundamental changes to the way I play. These days, I'm back to steel string fingerstyle exclusively but I'm still very much a fan of the genre.
> 
> Are you currently studying, or thinking of getting started?


2 years, wow! I lasted less then a week. In spite of lots of classical guitar and fingerstyle steelstring experience I couldn't adapt. I stole a couple of ideas and moved on. The book, Mel Bay's Guitar Journals Flamenco was useful.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> 2 years, wow! I lasted less then a week. In spite of lots of classical guitar and fingerstyle steelstring experience I couldn't adapt. I stole a couple of ideas and moved on. The book, Mel Bay's Guitar Journals Flamenco was useful.


Yes, apparently, it's a real learning curve. I know the person in the video and he took lessons for around 10 years if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## darksider (Nov 4, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, apparently, it's a real learning curve. I know the person in the video and he took lessons for around 10 years if my memory serves me correctly.


With all due respect to this guy, I'm a bit confused with his intentions for this Flamenco Foundations channel as I haven't seen anything I would classify as flamenco. It would be a good idea for him to post a couple videos of him playing some flamenco to show what makes him qualified as a teacher. Just one man's opinion


----------



## darksider (Nov 4, 2007)

Mooh said:


> 2 years, wow! I lasted less then a week. In spite of lots of classical guitar and fingerstyle steelstring experience I couldn't adapt. I stole a couple of ideas and moved on. The book, Mel Bay's Guitar Journals Flamenco was useful.


I was surprised I lasted that long, too! Part of it was that I had invested in a nice guitar and felt like I should give it my best effort.

I really like this guys channel - he's an awesome player as well:

atrafanaschool


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

If he isn't playing one of these, I'm not interested.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Weren’t the eagles a hair band? LOL


----------



## darksider (Nov 4, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> If he isn't playing one of these, I'm not interested.


Isn't that one of Prince's old guitars? Ole!


----------



## RGPGuitars (May 13, 2018)

I too, was seduced by flamenco. Been studying it online at Newlearningvision.com with Adam DelMonte, for a few years. Started too late in life, and didn't grow up listening to that rhythm till it was part of me. However, the challenge of learning something that difficult can keep you motivated to practice every day even knowing you'll never master it. Also true, is that my other playing interest suffered from that obsession? desire. Lol. Trying lately to mix it up more, and get back some of my other stuff.


----------

